# .45 Super in HK45



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

Three or four times/week my wife and I walk our dog in a heavily wooded park in S.E. Texas. This is a semi-wilderness area with several miles of remote trails. There are always signs everywhere of rooting hogs.

A month or so ago, we saw a large hog and a few weeks ago, we heard them snorting within a few yards of us and seemed to follow along side us just out of sight in the thicket.

Short story long ..... This time of year I carry a .40 or .45 on our walks. My question is; would my HK45 hold up to a mag-dump of .45 super in a one-time emergency situation?

FYI: There was an elderly lady killed and eaten in her front yard very recently in S.E. TX.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Brazos Dan said:


> Three or four times/week my wife and I walk our dog in a heavily wooded park in S.E. Texas. This is a semi-wilderness area with several miles of remote trails. There are always signs everywhere of rooting hogs.
> 
> A month or so ago, we saw a large hog and a few weeks ago, we heard them snorting within a few yards of us and seemed to follow along side us just out of sight in the thicket.
> 
> ...


"45 Super is externally/dimensionally identical to 45 ACP or 45 ACP +P and is designed to be used in 45 ACP semi-auto pistols that have been fitted with stronger than normal recoil springs and a shock buffer, plus a couple other modifications. While you can shoot 45 SUPER out of some stock 45 acp+P pistols such as the Glock 21, HK USP or the full sized all steel 1911, *you will batter your pistol if you do not have them modified to handle the extra pressure and slide velocity of the 45 Super. *

To learn about the modifications your 45 ACP pistol needs to reliably and safely fire 45 SUPER, contact Garey Hindman at 936-402-3484. Garey is the foremost authority on 45 Super modifications/conversions for your 45 ACP and Garey performs such conversions for a living." https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=76


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

desertman said:


> "45 Super is externally/dimensionally identical to 45 ACP or 45 ACP +P and is designed to be used in 45 ACP semi-auto pistols that have been fitted with stronger than normal recoil springs and a shock buffer, plus a couple other modifications. While you can shoot 45 SUPER out of some stock 45 acp+P pistols such as the Glock 21, HK USP or the full sized all steel 1911, *you will batter your pistol if you do not have them modified to handle the extra pressure and slide velocity of the 45 Super. *
> 
> To learn about the modifications your 45 ACP pistol needs to reliably and safely fire 45 SUPER, contact Garey Hindman at 936-402-3484. Garey is the foremost authority on 45 Super modifications/conversions for your 45 ACP and Garey performs such conversions for a living." https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=76


+1


----------



## jesseschmidt1987 (9 mo ago)

Brazos Dan said:


> Three or four times/week my wife and I walk our dog in a heavily wooded park in S.E. Texas. This is a semi-wilderness area with several miles of remote trails. There are always signs everywhere of rooting hogs.
> 
> A month or so ago, we saw a large hog and a few weeks ago, we heard them snorting within a few yards of us and seemed to follow along side us just out of sight in the thicket.
> 
> ...


Your hk45 would be absolutely fine!!!


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Over the years, I've read many times that the USP 45 would be fine for a few 45 Super rounds. Not sure about the HK45. One would think it SHOULD be ok, since the USP is. But, not sure....

Go ask at HK Pro and see what they say on that forum


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)




----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

HK recommended .45acp + P 185gr , but can shoot .45 super ( by personal preference )


----------

